# Browning Cut Stock



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I heard good things about these people and prices on a thread so I called them to see what they could quote me on my order. It would have been roughly $1000 in frames and boxes I guessed. It wasn't large enough for them to bother with unless I could find someone else to combine an order with. I have no disagreement with that policy! They have the right to make any rules they want in their enterprise. Telling them they had to fill my order would be just as ridiculous as not letting customers smoke in my resturant if I chose to allow it! Just saying, don't bother unless you have a large order.


----------



## toad (Jun 18, 2009)

Vance,
Whats a large order? 50, 100, 1000 Boxes.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

My order was going to be 100 mediums, 25 deeps and 500 frames. I do not fault them for not wanting small orders. That is there choice and am sure it pencils out for them. In the I hate business world we are in, anything that adds a job is taxed and regulated out of probability. It is just too expensive to hire someone to manage all those extra phone calls and maintain the levelof service that they would want to supply. Just was letting people know not even to try small orders, not knocking Browning.


----------



## toad (Jun 18, 2009)

Vance,
So what is their minumum order?


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I called a little bit ago, and Rick there said 50 boxes min.


----------

